

Ask HN: What constitutes a successfully shipped, bootstrapped product? - evlapix

What percentage of design, marketing, ux, ui, security, speed, accessibility, etc.. should I aim for in the first iteration I ship? What have successful products found to be the priority factors?
======
fidanov
There is no percentage. Before you ship a product for the first time, it
should do what is supposed to do. For example a todo list should be able to
manage tasks. If it does that you can ship. Is it speedy, may be not, that is
not essential.

Identify your core offer (easy to use todo list). Once you cover it you can
ship. Everything else (marketing, security etc) can be done afterwards. + In
the mean time you will gather feedback.

------
kayhi
Customers first then build based on feedback

